# Unti e Bisunti 2. Tutte le puntate. Video Streaming. Chef Rubio.



## admin (26 Aprile 2014)

Come abbiamo già ampiamente riportato ( http://www.milanworld.net/unti-e-bisunti-2-21-aprile-2014-su-dmax-alle-ore-22-lunedi-vt16081.html ) è iniziata la seconda stagione di Unti e Bisunti. Il programma dedicato alla cucina/cibo di strada condotto dall'ormai celebre Chef Rubio (Gabriele Rubini).

Il programma è prodotto e trasmesso da Dmax. Le puntante vanno in onda, in tv, tutti i Lunedì alle ore 22.

Rispetto alla prima edizione, il format è leggermente cambiato. Dura di più e lo sfidante viene scelto solo alla fine dopo aver "provato ed assaggiato" tutti i piatti tipici del luogo visitato.


Di seguito, l'elenco (in costante aggiornamento) di tutte le puntate/episodi in streaming, On Demand, di Unti e Bisunti 2.

N.B. copiare ed incollare i link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser


*Episodio 1. Chef Rubio a Bari. VIDEO* -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-1/

*
Episodio 2. Chef Rubio a Barbagia (Sardegna)*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-2/

*
Episodio 3. Chef Rubio a Genova*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-3/


*Episodio 4. Chef Rubio a Torino.*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-4/

*
Episodio 5. Chef Rubio a Cagliari.*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-5/


*Episodio 6. Chef Rubio a Milano.*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-5/


*Episodio 7. Chef Rubio a Bolzano.*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-7/


*Episodio 8. Chef Rubio a Roma.*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-8/


*Episodio 9. Chef Rubio nella Val di Non*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-9/


*Episodio 10. Chef Rubio a Chioggia.*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-10/


*Unti e Bisunti 2. The Best Of Parte 1.*
VIDEO -)dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-best-of-1/


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2014)

Episodio 2 inserito. Grazie [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION]


----------



## Mou (30 Aprile 2014)

È sempre in forma...


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo già ampiamente riportato ( http://www.milanworld.net/unti-e-bisunti-2-21-aprile-2014-su-dmax-alle-ore-22-lunedi-vt16081.html ) è iniziata la seconda stagione di Unti e Bisunti. Il programma dedicato alla cucina/cibo di strada condotto dall'ormai celebre Chef Rubio (Gabriele Rubini).
> 
> Il programma è prodotto e trasmesso da Dmax. Le puntante vanno in onda, in tv, tutti i Lunedì alle ore 22.
> 
> ...




Aggiunto il terzo episodio. A Genova.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Maggio 2014)

*Episodio 4. Chef Rubio a Torino.*

VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-4/


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2014)

*Episodio 5. Chef Rubio a Cagliari.
*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-5/


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Maggio 2014)

*Episodio 6. Chef Rubio a Milano.*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-episodio-5/


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Maggio 2014)

Grandissimo,come sempre....ma Torino e Milano 
Se si vuole fare cucina internazionale si vada all'estero e bon.....


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo già ampiamente riportato ( http://www.milanworld.net/unti-e-bisunti-2-21-aprile-2014-su-dmax-alle-ore-22-lunedi-vt16081.html ) è iniziata la seconda stagione di Unti e Bisunti. Il programma dedicato alla cucina/cibo di strada condotto dall'ormai celebre Chef Rubio (Gabriele Rubini).
> 
> Il programma è prodotto e trasmesso da Dmax. Le puntante vanno in onda, in tv, tutti i Lunedì alle ore 22.
> 
> ...




Aggiunto l'episodio 7. Chef Rubio a Bolzano.


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo già ampiamente riportato ( http://www.milanworld.net/unti-e-bisunti-2-21-aprile-2014-su-dmax-alle-ore-22-lunedi-vt16081.html ) è iniziata la seconda stagione di Unti e Bisunti. Il programma dedicato alla cucina/cibo di strada condotto dall'ormai celebre Chef Rubio (Gabriele Rubini).
> 
> Il programma è prodotto e trasmesso da Dmax. Le puntante vanno in onda, in tv, tutti i Lunedì alle ore 22.
> 
> ...




Aggiunto l'episodio 8. Chef Rubio a Roma.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo già ampiamente riportato ( http://www.milanworld.net/unti-e-bisunti-2-21-aprile-2014-su-dmax-alle-ore-22-lunedi-vt16081.html ) è iniziata la seconda stagione di Unti e Bisunti. Il programma dedicato alla cucina/cibo di strada condotto dall'ormai celebre Chef Rubio (Gabriele Rubini).
> 
> Il programma è prodotto e trasmesso da Dmax. Le puntante vanno in onda, in tv, tutti i Lunedì alle ore 22.
> 
> ...



*Episodio 10. Best Of parte 1.*
VIDEO -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-best-of-1/


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo già ampiamente riportato ( http://www.milanworld.net/unti-e-bisunti-2-21-aprile-2014-su-dmax-alle-ore-22-lunedi-vt16081.html ) è iniziata la seconda stagione di Unti e Bisunti. Il programma dedicato alla cucina/cibo di strada condotto dall'ormai celebre Chef Rubio (Gabriele Rubini).
> 
> Il programma è prodotto e trasmesso da Dmax. Le puntante vanno in onda, in tv, tutti i Lunedì alle ore 22.
> 
> ...




Aggiunto l'episodio 10. Chef Rubio a Chioggia.


----------



## smallball (27 Giugno 2014)

grazie [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] a nome di chi come me non le puo' vedere su DMAX


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2014)

Figurati, dovere!


----------



## admin (2 Luglio 2014)

A quanto pare, la seconda stagione di Unti e Bisunti 2 è finita.

Qui trovate il primo Best Of -) dmax.it/video/programmi/unti-e-bisunti/unti-e-bisunti-2-best-of-1/


----------

